# form 1399



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Why CO asks for form 1399?


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Form 1399 is related to your history in the military service and part of the background checks the DIBP runs during your application. The reason they ask you to provide details about that might be related to the fact that you're originally from Syria, where war is taking place - and they might want to know if and/or how you are/have been involved with the armed forces.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

seventyseven said:


> Form 1399 is related to your history in the military service and part of the background checks the DIBP runs during your application. The reason they ask you to provide details about that might be related to the fact that you're originally from Syria, where war is taking place - and they might want to know if and/or how you are/have been involved with the armed forces.


But I gave genuine documents to them when I lodged the visa showing that I didn't serve in military and paid a cash compensation in lieu of service.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Abood said:


> But I gave genuine documents to them when I lodged the visa showing that I didn't serve in military and paid a cash compensation in lieu of service.


No-one can tell you how the DIBP runs their checks but for some reason they would like to know more details about your history in Syria. It it not uncommon for the DIBP to ask for the provision of information in forms (i.e. Form 80, 1221) that has already been provided at an earlier time, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

